# Suppression iApp



## languedoc (12 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,
Une recherche n'a rien donné 

J'ai installé voici quelque temps Mobile Studio. je veux la supprimer.

J'ai beau décocher dans iTunes la case, supprimer l'icône dans l'iPhone, j'ai toujours le petit 1 sur AppStore de l'écran principal.

Dans iTunes, j'ai un message d'erreur :

0xE80000043

Une idée ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## languedoc (18 Juin 2009)

languedoc a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai installé voici quelque temps Mobile Studio. je veux la supprimer.
> J'ai beau décocher dans iTunes la case, supprimer l'icône dans l'iPhone, j'ai toujours le petit 1 sur AppStore de l'écran principal.
> ...



Votre silence est assourdissant :rose:

Eh bien, la màj en 3.0 a tout résolu, na.

Merci quand même


----------

